# dar im dumb help!!



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

body kits are pimp and all but when you hit a gard rail goin 80 they cant hold up lol i need a front bumper and a back bumber and 2 passenger side doors
mainly looken for someone to sell me the doors


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.carpartswholesale.com/


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Best price you're gonna find will be at a junkyard. It cost me $1000 to replace and repaint just two of my doors.


----------

